# Hệ thống Điện > Ống phóng laser & các thiết bị liên quan >  Ống phóng laser cần Cấp cứu ;)

## CKD

Tình hình là vớ được cái này, tưởng đâu có thể nghiên cứu.. nào ngờ nó thuộc dạng ngâm rồi hết cứu.
Không biết bác nào có kinh nghiệm.. hướng dẫn giúp với ạ

Ống CO2 của SynRad, series L48-1, công suất 10W.
Tình trạng:
- Cấp nguồn Ok.
- Power On Ok.
- TTL control Ok.
- Kiểm tra bằng Ampe kế thấy có lên dòng, cảm nhận bằng cơ thể là tầng công suất có nóng... nhưng liều mạng đưa cái tay vào trước miệng ống phóng thì.... :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: .... ........... ............... ............. không cảm thấy gì  :EEK!: 

Do tầng dao động của nó tới 50Mhz.. quá khã năng đo đạt nên botay.com



Cái PDF nó thế này
*Download File*

----------


## CKD



----------


## ahdvip

Kết nối DB9 như trong hướng dẫn. Sử dụng cổng CTRL để kích. 
Đợt này sao anh em mình có duyên với laser hả ta, ^^

----------


## emptyhb

Bác CKD thử cho nó phóng như thế nào ạ? em đọc tài liệu ở đây http://www.synrad.com/Manuals/48SeriesM_v8.2.pdf

trang 48-49 thấy khá là nhiều thứ cần làm, em nghĩ bác làm được các cái này thôi.

----------


## ahdvip

đăng bài xong ko thấy hồi âm gì hết, một là đăng xong ngủ luôn, 2 là đưa tay vào thử ống phóng nhiều quá nên giờ đang chữa bệnh cho cái tay  :Wink:

----------


## CKD

> Kết nối DB9 như trong hướng dẫn. Sử dụng cổng CTRL để kích. 
> Đợt này sao anh em mình có duyên với laser hả ta, ^^


Chú không đọc gì hết.
- Nếu không kết nối DB9.. thì nguồn nó không có kích hoạt công suất được.
- Nếu không dùng cổng Ctrl cấp xung PWM chuẩn TTL thì cũng không kích hoạt công suất được.
Mà kết quả thử nghiệm là có ăn dòng (công suất), phần công suất nóng -> công suất được điều khiển & có làm việc nhưng không phát được laser mà thôi. Mà với kết cấu liền khối & full metal thì hỏi hóc do phần cơ là rất rất thấp. Tuổi thọ của thằng này cũng cao nhưng khã năng là hết tuổi rất lớn.

----------


## tcm

Bác đã cho qua thấu kính hội tụ chưa? thằng này nó cho ra chùm tia đường kính F3,5 mm và có góc phân kì sấp xỉ 4 mrad. Nếu không có thấu kính thì không cảm thấy gì đâu. mà bác muốn thử thì đưa tơ giấy ra trước đầu phát mà thử chứ dùng tay là bỏng đấy.

----------


## ABCNC

Nếu mọi thứ ok, bác thử hệ thống làm mát xem, hình như phải có nó mới hoạt động. Bác dùng băng keo giấy dán ở đầu phóng để thử nhé ko dùng tay

----------


## Gamo

Nếu là tia hồng ngoại thì bác lấy cái điện thoại cùi cùi nào đó quay phim thử? Điện thoại cùi có thể thấy

----------


## ahdvip

Lấy 1 tờ giấy mỏng là đủ rồi không cần dùng thấu kính, cùng lắm để lâu 1 ti là sẽ thấy hiện tương nếu còn laser. Cái nguồn này giải nhiệt gió nên hệ thống giải nhiệt mình gắn thêm quạt bên ngoài nên ko ảnh hưởng hoạt động hay không. Khả năng cao là muốn xài được phải gửi qua Chị Na   :Wink:

----------


## cncstore.vn

tuổi thọ đã 13 năm rồi

----------


## CKD

Cám ơn các bác đã quan tâm.
E cũng không dám tự nhiên mà giơ ngón tay vào đâu bác. Em thử qua nhiều bước lắm lắm.
---- Trước hết là cho miệng phóng nó hướng vào một cái nền đen nhám, đề phòng có phản xạ nguy hiểm.
---- Kế đến là dán một tấm băng keo mỏng xem.. nếu 10W thì cũng đủ hơ nóng cái băng keo dán vào. Nhưng chẵng thấy kết quả đâu hết.
---- Tức mình em dùng cái camera để xem xem có dấu hiệu hồng ngoại ko? Cũng không thấy.. dấu hiệu nào.
---- Quá tức em chơi tay luôn.....

----------

nhatson, thuhanoi

----------


## CKD

Em mổ nó ra luôn xem thế nào.
Đây là khối công suất, dao động cao tần, phối hợp LC với mạch gồm cả dung & cảm kháng trên cái ống phóng. Nếu không có cái ống phóng cắm vào thì mạch cũng chẵng dao động được. Thọt que đo vào.. cũng chẵng dao động được.

----------

Gamo, nhatson

----------


## CKD

Đây là khối điều khiển.
Chức năng nhận PWM để điều khiển công suất, đo nhiều, kiểm tra bảo vệ. Khối này nó dùng 1 con PIC 16.

----------

Gamo, nhatson, thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

Loại này laser bán dẫn hay CO2 vậy bác

----------


## CKD

> Loại này laser bán dẫn hay CO2 vậy bác


Là CO2 bác ạ.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## sky

Loại dùng trong công nghiệp này e chưa sài bao giờ nhưng kinh nghiệm sửa laser Co2 phẫu thuật thì có 1 bộ phận rất quan trọng không có nó thì không phát Tia được đấy là : Bia  :Cool: 

Em đùa thôi : bác đổ nước cho nó chưa ? Ko có nước thì nó tịt liền. Loại co2 ko nhìn được bằng mắt thường nên nó hay lắp thêm cái red-laser để căn Tia. Nếu có bộ phận căn Tia thì đôi Khi chính thằng bỏ mẹ này làm lệch tia hoặc chắn tia.

Còn nếu bác có mỗi cái bóng không không có bộ bơm, cấp nước thì cũng ko chạy được. Theo em nghĩ thì là thế nếu nó giống laser y tế.

----------

Gamo

----------


## CKD

Con này mình cho đi vào dĩ vãng rồi bác ạ

----------


## thucncvt

> Con này mình cho đi vào dĩ vãng rồi bác ạ


 thế tóm nó có lên được như thế này không 


- con này của em gấp đôi con của bác  sau khi test thì chỉ lên 1 ống mà thôi em này mới kết luận là tuổi thọ đã hết  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Tuanlm

> Ống phóng  laser CO2
> Kích thước: 1,2 m , 50cm , 60cm
> Công suất : 80w , 40w  ,  50w
> Bóng  hoạt động: kích thích phóng điện khí áp suất cao tạo ra một nồng độ cao bước sóng laser CO2 10.6um.
> Thành phần của bóng laser:
> 1.Phần vỏ cứng: áo nước, tay áo và quay trở lại các thành phần khí quản và khí đốt.cấu trúc ống laser CO2 thường là ba phần : Phần trong cùng là ống xả, giữa là bộ ròng nước, lớp ngoài cùng là nắp khí, đường ống được sử dụng cho ống xả khí và kết nối đường ống
> 2 .Phần cộng hưởng: Thủy tinh quang học hoàn toàn phản ánh gương  cộng hưởng, sản lượng gương cộng hưởng thường sử dụng hồng ngoại bức xạ liệu truyền qua 10.6um germanium (Ge) như một chất nền ở trên
> 3 .Phần điện cực: laser CO2 thường sử dụng một cathode lạnh là  hình trụ trong hình dạng, lựa chọn vật liệu cực âm có ảnh hưởng lớn  đến chất lượng của laser, vật liệu cực âm của các yêu cầu cơ bản là: tốc độ thổi, một tỷ lệ hấp thụ khí nhỏ,
>  Với  Ống tia laser công suất laser là cơ sở quan trọng nhất,quyết định     tốc độ cắt và độ dày cắt
> ...


Nghe mùi giống ông chú Goolgle của mình dịch .

----------


## thedark1108

Trông phức tạp vãi

----------


## emptyhb

> thế tóm nó có lên được như thế này không 
> 
> 
> - con này của em gấp đôi con của bác  sau khi test thì chỉ lên 1 ống mà thôi em này mới kết luận là tuổi thọ đã hết


Bác Thư cho em hỏi làm sao để test con laser này vậy? Em mới làm sáng được đèn pwr thôi, chưa kích laser được

----------


## winstarvn

> Bác Thư cho em hỏi làm sao để test con laser này vậy? Em mới làm sáng được đèn pwr thôi, chưa kích laser được


Cấp 5v vô chân CTRL là phóng tia như mưa luôn mà bác

----------


## emptyhb

em cấp thử 5v vào, mấy cái đèn led trong bo nháy loạn lên, còn đèn laser vẫn im lìm  :Wink:  có khi nó cần cho vào viện bảo tàng

----------


## sơn phan

bác đã chạy dc chưa, em có 5 con y chang của bác chạy ngon lành nè .

----------


## sơn phan



----------


## winstarvn

> 


cái này là bác làm lại mạch hay nguyên bộ có sẵn vậy bác ? em có cái đầu này mà cũng chưa chạy được. bác dùng phần mềm gì để điều khiển 2 con motor bên trong đầu galvo này vậy ?

----------


## vufree

Nhìn tia bắn ra mà phát thèm :Big Grin:

----------


## vanquanbnvn

Xin phép lưu bài lại bữa nào làm sau.

----------


## sơn phan

> cái này là bác làm lại mạch hay nguyên bộ có sẵn vậy bác ? em có cái đầu này mà cũng chưa chạy được. bác dùng phần mềm gì để điều khiển 2 con motor bên trong đầu galvo này vậy ?


xài ezcad thôi bác

----------


## thehiena2

update tiếp đi, bài này hay quá

----------


## chetaocnc

ống 10w còn không anh bán cho em nghiên cứu đi

----------

